# What Can I Do?



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

I had TT at end of May-pap. cancer- and was put on 100 mc synthroid.I felt really good and then had blood test 6 weeks later which showed TSH at 1.76. The doctor upped the dossage to 112 to deal with the cancer and lower the TSH, but immediately after I could feel my heart beating loudly in my chest and my hot flashes-I'm post menapause- have increased. Do I continue with this dosage-its only a week and I'm still in isolation after RAI-hoping that my body will get used to it OR WHAT ELSE CAN I DO?Obviously, i want to get rid of the cancer.Suggesstions?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, first...just for clarification, the lower TSH doesn't kill the cancer...but because it is a stimulating hormone, suppressing the TSH will help prevent re-growth.

You do need your TSH lower.

With that said, it's only been a week. I had lots of jittery feelings every time I jumped up doses. Assuming you like synthroid and it works well for you, sometimes you have to just get through those first few weeks and the reassess after that. It's not good to have heart palps long term, but if you can handle it for a couple of weeks, I bet you'll find they go away.


----------

